# Star Command Original Soundtrack (Game Score)



## Marius Masalar (May 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

A couple of weeks ago, a game that I had been working on finally hit the iOS App Store after nearly two years in development. We were Apple's Editor's choice title all week, and the game will be available for Android very shortly. It is making its way to PC/Mac thereafter.

Star Command is a game about managing a ship in space, encountering aliens, and defending yourself against ruthless attackers. It's an old-school kind of game, and was designed to be a love letter to many of our favourite sci-fi franchises of old, which is why it's stuffed with subtle and not-so-subtle references and homages.

Here's our release trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vabvndIORo

From the pixel art, you may expect that the music would be similarly retro themed, but you would be incorrect — I was asked for a huge orchestral score; thematic, grand, with old fashioned spirit, but grounded in today's landscape. In other words, it was an ideal project and I can't overstate how much fun I had with the score. I've been sitting on this music since last May, so I'm thrilled to finally be able to share it.

Now that the score has been out for a bit, I wanted to show it to all of you in the hopes that you'll enjoy listening as much as I enjoyed writing! It covers a lot of stylistic ground, so feel free to skip around and see what strikes your fancy:

WARNING: May Contain Woodwinds

[flash width=750 height=245 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1894768&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform&color=009ad0[/flash]

You can find out more about the game on the official website: www.starcommandgame.com

The soundtrack is available to stream on Rdio/Spotify/etc. and is also up for sale if you'd like your own copy:

BandCamp (available in lossless): http://music.mathazzar.com
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/album/star-command/id643961893
Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Star-Command/dp/B00CMT84AK/ref=sr_shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368488034&sr=301-1 (http://www.amazon.com/Star-Command/dp/B ... 4&amp;sr=301-1)


----------



## Kralc (May 13, 2013)

Great stuff Marius! Love the more synth oriented tracks as well. "Wonder" is lovely.
And those are some of the greatest track names I've ever seen.


----------



## handz (May 13, 2013)

Cool stuff! Love these "old fashioned" styled pieces!

It sounds bit "old school sampel lib" way, what did you used? Something sounds like EWQL Gold to me (but very well mixed)


----------



## BenG (May 13, 2013)

Great score! I really enjoyed your writing.


----------



## gaz (May 13, 2013)

Great work Marius. There's nothing wrong with a nice bit of woodwinds!  Funnily enough, I was eyeing Star Command on the App store a few days ago but got distracted and did't download it. I'll make a point of doing it now 

Good luck with it,
Gari


----------



## Karel Antonin (May 14, 2013)

Hi Marius,
this is really an awesome piece of score! When I heard even the first few notes, I immediately imagined an epic adventure/sci-fi movie, not an iPhone application (basicaly I would play this game only because of the score, even if there was just a menu screen  ). 

Excellent writing (and great woodwinds by the way). I really love the combination of playfulness and epicness that your score offers (and also the diversity). Reminds me of Arnold's Star Gate or McCreary's Dark Void.

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 14, 2013)

_Thank you_, *Clark*! I'm so happy someone noticed Wonder because it's probably one of my absolute favourite cues on the score. As for the track names...I had my tongue stuck in my cheek while I was working on this project, so it's to be expected ;P

*Handz*, you have good ears — there's a _lot_ of EWQLSO in here. It may be old but that package is the gift that keeps on giving, even if I augment it with newer things.

*Gari*, you're just in time to pick it up with the first update, which fixes a couple of bugs and adds a few things! I hope you like it 

*Karel*, it seems like we've both just come off of similar projects! Your comparisons are very much appreciated as those were among the sci-fi scores I was drawing inspiration from while writing, especially Stargate. 

I'm grateful for all your comments, guys!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd gently bump this back up as today is the day Star Command makes its debut on Android (at last!)

If you're interested, you get to grab it as part of the pay-what-you-like system that Humble Bundle has going on:

https://www.humblebundle.com/

You'll also get a copy of the soundtrack, to which I've added nearly ten minutes of new material (Fit for Command, Teamwork, Like Minds, Lazarus, and S'ilas for those of who you've heard the rest).

Anyway, please enjoy!


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 26, 2013)

Great Job Mathazzar ! 

Rectobiasi.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, Raouf!


----------



## shadoe42 (Oct 9, 2013)

hah AWESOME... I just grabbed this game in the latest Mobile Humble bundle


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 10, 2013)

Sweet! Did you get a copy of the score?

What did you think of the game, if you've played?


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 12, 2013)

Another example of how intricate orchestral music can make 2 minutes sound like 10. Well done, although the brass sounds artificial in some places, that isn't really an issue here. Also, you're nice with the percussion.

Thanks for sharing, check out my Forlorn game project when you get a chance.

Anthony


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 12, 2013)

Cool stuff Marius!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks very much, gentlemen!

Brass is definitely the weakest link in my template...tough to get it sounding the way I'd like, but I keep tweaking and (hopefully) improving it as I go.


----------

